# Belgian moving from UK to Thailand



## SmileyWar (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I have been reading lots of articles and posts, and found lots of different counteractive information  So Hope this question has not been asked over and over again.

I'm a Belgian whom lives in England and I'm planning to move to Thailand in September. I'm married to my Thai Wife on 28th October 2013, and the happiest man in the world!!! 

But I want to now of course live with her.

My occupation is Web Development.

Correct me if i'm wrong 

I first need to apply for a O Visa at the Thai Embassy in London, with this do I need to buy an air ticket to show proof i'm going? In 2008 I used an 60day tourist visa but I cant remember if I needed to show my air ticket.

I'm also visiting my wife in April, but I need to open a bank account. Can I only open a bank account under a extended tourist visa or O Visa. But if I apply for one in April that means i cant reapply until 6 months later? Is that correct? Which means I can't go to Thailand in September .

The reason why I want to open a bank account is because my spouse and I need 400,000 baht in our accounts. Or would you guys suggest when i'm in Thailand in September to just open an account. The only reason why I would want to open up one now is so that I have to wait 60 days before I can apply for a 1 year visa.

Or am I over thinking this?

It's just i'm so worried that if I do something wrong I have to go back to England, and I love my wife so much I could not handle that.

I know I have lots of questions and more to come, but I really want to do everything correct.

Also would anybody advice using Siam Legal?

Thank You!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

SmileyWar said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have been reading lots of articles and posts, and found lots of different counteractive information  So Hope this question has not been asked over and over again.
> 
> ...


SmileyWar:

Some points based on your inquiries. 

“Counteractive information” as there is no one way or single right way, and there are several avenues or routes to achieve your goal, you do see conflicting information. So, yes, to some point, you are overthinking this. (since it is your number one priority today, continue to scrutinize everything) 

You will apply for a non-immigrant “O” visa. This class of visa is typically referred to as a “marriage” visa. The important paperwork for this is your marriage certificate. 

In your shoes I would contact the Royal Thai Embassy in London, by phone, or preferably in person, and speak to them directly concerning the steps you need to take. As long as the marriage is legitimate, and there is no hidden “criminal” activity you will have no problem. 

Concerning Siam Legal, you can do the work on your own. However, using Siam Legal as your legal representative may well be worth the cost. They will handle everything for you and they are professionals. Their cost may be justified by the “peace-of-mind” it will provide you. Only you can make that decision. You have nothing to lose by contacting them for a scope-of-work and quotation.

Good luck and Godspeed.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

To answer my own question, it appears the Consulate in Hull, not the Embassy in London, deals with visas... All the contact details can be found here:
Royal Thai Consulate in Hull | -Thai Consulate 
I will be contacting them myself on Monday morning! : )


----------



## SmileyWar (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the response stednick. I will give the Thai Embassy a call.

My wife called regarding my banking question, and its actually very simple. I don't need a Long stay visa.

Just me and my passport, with my wife.

And yes everything is Legit. I'm extremely exited to move to Thailand


----------

